# Need help with Gray Water Pump



## Jr.BowmanMI

I cannot find an automatic pump for under my laundry tub. I removed my old tub with a manual switch. Now, I thought I had an automatic one, but I was sold a sump pump that was supposed to be a utility pump... a Liberty 287. So I am stuck with an expensive, useless pump. Any ideas where I can find an automatic utility pump for gray water? Very frustrated.... Thanks, Josh


----------



## Rumajz

Hello Josh, 

What do you mean by "under my laundry tub". Is there a sump pit or some kind of container collecting that gray water???

This is an ok pump. Automatic float switch, enough lift, durable housing etc. 
Can you give more details or point out what I am not "seeing"???

Or is it this that you are looking for??

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GA3PFG/ref=asc_df_B000GA3PFG1378794?smid=A281ICWJBRZ31L&tag=nextagusmp0403919-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B000GA3PFG"]Amazon.com: Bur Cam Pumps Inc 1/3 Hp Laundry Tub Pump 300514W Sewage & Effluent Pumps: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21-f1pvu0NL[/ame]


----------



## The Nailer

Josh,

As far as I know there is only one company that makes a pump and switch specifically for a laundry tub. It is Shellback Manufacturing, they are located in Hazel Park. The pump switch is (or was) a Model 21 Control. Over the last 30 years I have owned homes with basements that were on a septic system so I have had to buy several of these units when they finally wear out.


----------



## roger23

this is what we have at the cottage,,,several years old so I think it is the same model,it stick on every once in a while just flush it out

http://www.shellbackpumps.com/3-12-19_home.php


----------



## The Nailer

That must be the new and improved model much cleaner look than the one I have now.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI

Yeah, all 3 of these pumps will work perfectly. My old pump that I took off wouldn't come off the old tub, I think it has been on there since the 70's. How much would these shellbacks pumps run me? and where can I QUICKLY purchase one? I need it fixed ASAP because I haven't done any laundry since last week. (I work at a nursing home, running out of uniforms haha)
Homedepot has a basin with a float switch for 350....Looks like it would work if these shellbacks are outrageous. I may switch it over to a basin, but I know we will miss the tub. 
Thanks for the input all!!!


----------



## big show

I purchased a Shellback at Home Depot


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI

how much did they run you at home depot?


----------



## Michael Wagner

Just had to replace ours in Dec. Home Depot in Lapeer did`nt have anything like it. We got ours at Vic Bond in Lapeer, Shellback auto laundry pump model 3-12-19, $228.55


----------



## andy9086

The best thing to do is buy a Zoeller 105 sink pump system. It is basically a 5 gallon bucket with an M53 sump pump. The sump pump has a float designed for the system. We have installed many of these and people love them. Shellback was the standard for a long time. However, they have cheapened up their product. Simply put it is not what it used to be. Buy a Zoeller 105 for around $225 online. They do require a change in pipe size. 1 1/2" pipe on the discharge.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI

I ended up getting one at Vic Bond's in Flint. Set me back 228.53... saved 2 cents haha.

When you bought yours from VBS, did you get the automatic model? If so, were you leaking from copper tubing (B)?

I got it all hooked up, and I hope the sharkbite fittings will hold. I had to find a reducer for 1in (tubing going up to main) to 3/4in for the shellback. 

I really appreciate all of everyone's advice!!! Thanks Again!


----------



## Michael Wagner

Yep automatic model. I had a little bit of a leak from that tube when the tub was 1/2-3/4 full once I got it set so it shut off with just a little bit in the drain there was no more leak (just went down and checked again) so I think the leak had to do with pressure on it. I wish they had those sharkbite fittings when I built my house back in "91" no leaks there either.


----------



## richmick

Fond mine at Stones Ace Hardware in Utica, Mi. Had it in use now for about 4 years. It's automactic and if I remember right, it was about $150 or $160. Any Ace Hardware should have it. It was also about 10 bucks cheaper than Lowes or Home Depo... 



Jr.BowmanMI said:


> I cannot find an automatic pump for under my laundry tub. I removed my old tub with a manual switch. Now, I thought I had an automatic one, but I was sold a sump pump that was supposed to be a utility pump... a Liberty 287. So I am stuck with an expensive, useless pump. Any ideas where I can find an automatic utility pump for gray water? Very frustrated.... Thanks, Josh


----------



## jpollman

They've gone up, as with most things.

I just called Stone's in Utica and they have the Shellback, but it's $199.98. I'm currently on a job for a customer. I finished painting today and went down to the basement to clean my painting equipment in the laundry tub. As soon as I got downstairs, I knew something was wrong. Something smelled hot. I walked over to the laundry tub and there was about 2-3 inches of water in the tub. That shouldn't have been so I bent down and felt the motor. It was so hot that I couldn't keep my hand on it!

It worked fine earlier in the day when I cleaned up after painting the ceiling. I've been working there for a couple weeks and I can hear that thing cycling on and off constantly. They have twin six month old girls though so laundry is a constant activity. I unplugged it and told him about it. I took my gear home with me to wash it out. I told him that I'd try to locate a pump tomorrow and put it in. It looks like I may have to make a trip to Utica to pick one up. With twins in the house, laundry CAN'T be put off for a few days. 

Why does stuff like this always go bad late in the day on Saturday when the supply houses are closed until Monday? If I can get the pump, it's less than a half hour job to change out. Finding one on a Sunday is going to be fun though. 

John


----------



## PLUMMER47

Shellback pumps are junk. I couldn't possibly tell you how many I've replaced. If its not the motor its the pressure switch always going. Completely unreliable. For every working shellback, there's 100 that have failed. As another poster mentioned the Zoeller sink pump station would be far better if you can't pipe atmos/direct. They do sell float switches by themselves to add to your liberty for under 100.00. Manual adjustment for turn on turn off at whatever level you want.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI

I ended up using a hot water hose to connect to the piping going up to the main. Worked well. No need for measuring spacing. I am still having a hard time finding the "sweet spot" for the pump to shut off. I cannot stand the copper tubing that you have to adjust. I always end a laundry cycle with about 1 in of standing water. Also make sure to have a lint trap. We are washing clothes from the baby shower and they have so much lint. Anyway, it sure beats running up and down the stairs to cycle the pump lol.


----------



## jpollman

I've never had one myself, but I've known several people over the years as well as customers that have had Shellback pumps in their laundry tubs. I've done minor repairs to a couple and they've gone on for years afterward. I've seen many that were at least fifteen or twenty years old and still going strong. This one appears to be at least fifteen years old and when I took it out, it's obvious there there has never been a lint trap used. It was completely choked with lint! 

He decided to go all the way and have me install a completely new double tub, faucet, and pump. (I picked up some lint screens to install too ) I needed a couple more things that I didn't have so I'll finish up tomorrow.

John


----------



## PLUMMER47

Level Guard float switch http://www.levelguardproducts.com/sump/index.php
There are others out there but this one is very reliable.

http://www.zoellerpumps.com/ProductBenefit.aspx?ProductID=62
high gpm flow rate, clean install, reliable


----------

